# Log splitter cylinder size



## Millman (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I am thinking about replacing my current cylinder due to some small leaks and I really don't want to rebuild. Can someone explain to me some terminolgy. What is the Bore? Shaft diameter I understand, and stroke too. My setup includes a 16GPM pump with a 9 horse engine. What would be the best replacement cylinder for me. Also welded vs. tie rod - which is better? Thanks.

Millman


----------



## computeruser (Jan 10, 2008)

Bore is the inside diameter of the cylinder.

With a 9hp/16gpm setup, you would be able to get quick cycle times with a 4" cylinder or comfortable cycle times with a 4.5" cylinder. You could theoretically run ANY cylinder you wanted - 5", 10", whatever - but cycle time would continue to decrease to the point of uselessness.

Wedge design would make a difference, too. Skinny, on-beam wedges can generally get by with less tonnage than a larger, triangular wedge. Whether this makes any real difference to your choice of cylinder, well, I don't know. Just thought I'd throw it out there.

On the tie rod versus welded, I would go with whatever you have already. The overall length (retracted and extended ) of a tierod cylinder will generally be longer than a welded one of similar stroke, so if you had a welded one to begin with and went to a tierod cylinder, your wedge and pushblock might contact one another at full cylinder extension.

My personal preference would be for a 4" cylinder in the interest of fast cycle times, but your past experience would be the best guide of whether you need speed or tonnage.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Treeco. I would shy away from upsizing the cylinder unless you are prepared to beef up the structure and willing to give up some cycle time.


----------



## Millman (Jan 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. The splitter frame is pretty beefey. I'm probably go with the 4.5 welded. I think I have a 5" on there now, but will measure to be sure.

Greg


----------



## mga (Jan 10, 2008)

just curious...why aren't you rebuilding your old cylinder?


----------



## Millman (Jan 10, 2008)

*Why???*

Well first, the port on the back end has been welded at least twice to fix leaks. 2nd, I dont know what brand it is and 3rd the darn thing is so stinking big, cycle time is to slow for me. Besides, the paint is chipped! :biggrinbounce2: 

Millman


----------



## mga (Jan 10, 2008)

Millman said:


> Well first, the port on the back end has been welded at least twice to fix leaks. 2nd, I dont know what brand it is and 3rd the darn thing is so stinking big, cycle time is to slow for me. Besides, the paint is chipped! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Millman



oh....well, if the paint is chipped...get rid of it.....pronto!!

i don't blame ya.


----------



## cabinman (Jan 11, 2008)

*cyl replacment.*



mga said:


> oh....well, if the paint is chipped...get rid of it.....pronto!!
> 
> i don't blame ya.


 Like you read eariler,., If you install a cyl tyat has a longer extended, length than the orignal, you might cause a crash, tie rod cyl are the cheepest and most available,.at the local farm stores, If you want the best go with the welded,.


----------



## cabinman (Jan 11, 2008)

*rebuild,.*



cabinman said:


> Like you read eariler,., If you install a cyl tyat has a longer extended, length than the orignal, you might cause a crash, tie rod cyl are the cheepest and most available,.at the local farm stores, If you want the best go with the welded,.



Id rebuild if its cost effective,..get a firm quote, Or replace the seals yourself, GOT A BUDDY,????


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 12, 2008)

Check with a hydraulic shop. It may be cheaper to fix what you have. The outer dimensions of your current cylinder may determine what will fit as a replacement. I have a shop built splitter that I would like to go from 4" to 4 1/2" bore on and I don't think that I have the clearance. An older well made cylinder is better than many of the made in china replacements.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 15, 2008)

how much firewood doyou sell in santa cruz????


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 15, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> how much firewood doyou sell in santa cruz????




I don't sell fire wood.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 16, 2008)

*Log Splitter Cylinder*

Here's a 4" dia. x 24" for $200. Can't beat the price if it's big enough for you.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008011613533509&item=9-6890&catname=hydraulic


----------



## triptester (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a cylinder listed on E-bay .Ends tomorrow

HYDRAULIC CYLINDER, USA SURPLUS, 4" X 24"
GREAT REPLACEMENT CYLINDER FOR LOG SPLITTERS Item number: 230210666715 

At the moment it is going for $77 & shipping .When the listing started a couple weeks ago he had 20. So if this listing is missed, it will probably be listed again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDRAULIC-CYLINDER-USA-SURPLUS-4-X-24_W0QQitemZ230210666715QQihZ013QQcategoryZ41484QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 16, 2008)

triptester said:


> Here is a cylinder listed on E-bay .Ends tomorrow
> 
> HYDRAULIC CYLINDER, USA SURPLUS, 4" X 24"
> GREAT REPLACEMENT CYLINDER FOR LOG SPLITTERS Item number: 230210666715
> ...


Incredible bargain, if new.


----------



## Millman (Jan 16, 2008)

*$127.50*

Looks like he would sell them for 127.50. about $45 shipping to my house. Looking good.:spam:


----------

